# Gesucht: Tipps Schwimmteicheinstieg



## PeterBoden (1. Aug. 2010)

Hallo,

für einen zukünftigen Schwimmteich plane ich einen Einstieg in Treppenform.

Der Schwimmbereich soll an der Einstiegsstelle auch genau bis zu dieser gehen, der Filter- und Regenerationsbereich welcher den Schwimmbereich umschließt wird hier unterbrochen.

Das heißt, vom Erdniveau geht es in ein paar Stufen auf die Tiefe des Schwimmbereiches hinab.

Natursteine o.ä. sollen als Trittfläche dienen, diese werden natürlich nicht auf die nackte Folie verlegt und hier beginnen meine Fragen.

in den Mutterboden forme ich die Treppenstufen, soll hier bereits eine stabilisierende Betonschicht hinein?
darüber das Vlies und die Folie
jetzt wieder Vlies? das saugt sich ja voll, was wird im Flachwasser bei der ersten Stufe im Winter, da geht unweigerlich der Frost in dieses Vlies
wie dick soll der Beton sein in welchen dann die Trittsteine gelegt werden


----------



## MadDog (1. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Gesucht: Tipps Schwimmteicheinstieg*

Hallo Peter,
ich würde an deiner Stelle keine Betonschicht über die Treppenstufen giessen. Hier besteht dann die Gefahr,
das die Plane beschädigt wird. Ob das mit den Treppenstufen eine gute Idee ist, weiß ich auch nicht so genau,
aufgrund der Faltenbildung bei den Treppenstufen.
Eine Möglichkeit wäre vielleicht, wenn du den Teich so anlegst, das man von einer Seite aus reingehen kann bis Hüfthöhe und ab da schwimmt.
Solltest du die Treppenstufen bevorzugen, würde ich diese mit einer dicken Gummimatte auslegen, worauf ich
die Natursteine lege. So besteht nicht die Gefahr, das die Plane beschädigt wird.

Mache doch mal eine Zeichnung, dann kann man sicher besser Gedanken machen.

Gruß

Frank


----------



## PeterBoden (1. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Gesucht: Tipps Schwimmteicheinstieg*

Hallo,

als Skizze hier einmal meine Vorstellung:
 

Soll ich den Wall bzw. die Filter- und Regenerationszone bis an die Einstiegstreppe heranführen? Möglich wäre es sicherlich.

Meine Hauptsorge ist die Folie bzw. das Schutzvlies unter ihr. Soll es komplett unter der Einstiegstreppe liegen? Sicher mit einem zusätzlichen Schutzvlies...

Aber ich sehe gerade in einem Nachbarthread auch einen Einstieg, da kann ich gleich einmal nachfragen.
Tolles Forum.


----------



## günter-w (1. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Gesucht: Tipps Schwimmteicheinstieg*

Hallo Peter, ich habe bei einem ähnlichen Projekten so ein Einstieg gebaut. Ich habe zwei Varianten schon gebaut. Zum eine eine Treppe komplett auf die Erde betoniertdarauf Vlies dann Folie danach die Verbuntmatte und eingemörtelt den Rohbau der Treppe etwas breiter wählen und die Falten ebenfalls hinter der Verbuntmatte verstecken. Die Zweite Variante mit Granitstufen. Grob die Stufen in der Erde vorarbeiten dann Vlies Folie Vlies auflegen dann Tittpatten aus Granit ein ein Schotterbett einbauen. Welches schöner oder besser ist ist  persönliche Geschmacksache.


----------



## buzzi (2. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Gesucht: Tipps Schwimmteicheinstieg*

Hallo Peter, 
ich hab`s genau so gemacht - Treppenstufen in den Boden geformt (bei meinem Lehm ist das sehr tragfähig, bei Sandboden wird das sicher nicht so schön halten), dann Vlies und Folie drauf und auf die Folie wieder Vlies, eingeschlämmt und mit feinem Kies abgedeckt. Hat den strengen Winter ohne sichtbare Schäden überstanden, auch im Flachbereich. Der Vorteil ist, das der Kies nicht so schmierig werden kann wie glatte Steine. Mein Steg außenrum ist heuer durch die hohen Temperaturen (29° im Wasser) schon ganz schön rutschig geworden. Letztes Jahr hatten wir da keine Probleme und ich hatte mich fast ein bisschen geärgert, nicht den ganzen Bereicht damit ausgelegt zu haben, weil der Kies immer gerne in die Tiefe möchte und wir keinen Platz hatten, einen sehr flachen Einstieg zu machen. Wenn die Auflage nicht allzu dick ist, hält sich die Wanderung aber in Grenzen. Hat halt alles seine Vor- und Nachteile.

Gruß
buzzi


----------



## PeterBoden (2. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Gesucht: Tipps Schwimmteicheinstieg*

Danke erst einmal für die Antworten und vor allen Dingen für die Bilder.

Die Erde ist bei mir sehr lehmig.
Also vorformen, evt. mit Magerbeton stützen, dann Vlies-Folie-Vlies, einschlämmen und dann die oberste Trittschicht.

Hier würde ich gerne Platten nehmen. Wenn ich die Stufen aus einzelnen kleinen Platten zusammen setze ist ja meine Befürchtung das der Frost da übles anrichten kann (z.B. Risse in den vergossenen Fugen), oder ich nehme komplette Trittstufen aus einem Stück.

Günter, du schreibst von einem Schotterbett. Ist dieser lose auf das obere Vlies gelegt? Wie stark ist diese Schicht?


----------



## günter-w (2. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Gesucht: Tipps Schwimmteicheinstieg*

Hallo Peter,
Der Granitschotter 16/32 ist lose auf dem Vlies Er hat den Vorteil zu Rundkies das er sich gegenseitig verkrallt und so die Deckplatten Sicher in Position halten. Die Stellplatten die die Höhe bder Trittstufe bestimmen sollten ausen abgestützt werden das sie nicht kippen können wenn sie nicht tief genug eingelassen werden können. Die Stärke der Schotterschicht richtet sich in erster Line nach dem Treppenmaß und gleicht Diverenzen vom Raubau aus. Unter der Trittplatte sollte min. 5cm - 6cm Schotter liegen um die Tritthöhe bzw. die Steigung der Treppe genau ausrichten zu können. Der Frost im Oberen bereich der Treppe kann auch keine Schäden anrichten da alles noch nachgeben kann und nichts reist.


----------



## Walter123 (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gesucht: Tipps Schwimmteicheinstieg*

Hallo Peter, ich hab bei meinen Schwimmteich mit Teichsäcken gearbeitet!

Bilder dazu findest du im angefügten PDF 
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/85017&d=1305666696

Hoffe du kannst was damit anfangen.

LG Walter


----------



## PeterBoden (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gesucht: Tipps Schwimmteicheinstieg*

Hallo Walter,

vielen Dank für deinen Link.

Die Teichsäcke welche du verwendet hast sind natürlich eine feine Sache, da wo man sie einsetzen kann.
Beim Einstieg in den Teich, wo du auch interessante Bilder angegeben hast, nützen sie mir eigentlich nichts. Deine schöne Lösung, wo hochwertige Kiesel in den feuchten Beton gedrückt werden kenne ich, es ist eine sehenswerte Lösung.  Wie gesagt, eine schöne Lösung der Stufenoberfläche.
Als Einstieg habe ich momentan auch eine gegossene (besser gesagt modellierte) Monolith-WU-Betonvariante favorisiert. Die Oberfläche wird äußerst rutschsicher werden, da bin ich noch dran.

Also: Betonmonolith gegossen auf der Folie (selbstverständlich in Vlies eingepackt), Stufenoberfläche rutschfest, Randgestaltung mit Wasserbausteinen.


----------

